# Snowfall 12-20!



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Seriously guys, we're getting snow and not a word?

Post up! Where you at and how much hit the ground! Pics welcome!

Here in sebewaing its all rain


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Word has is 8" in mancelona and counting, Houghton lake expecting 15"! Lets get in the spirit here guys!

Here's an inspirational pic, my cuz on his old Zr putting it to it.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

UP trip January last new years


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

Couple inches in Marquette, saw Munising got close to a foot today. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I wish I could go north and ride this weekend but I just can't afford it at least til after the new year


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

If anywhere gets 16", I'm going. Less than that and its not worth starting my sled. I would just break something.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I watched reports all day and debated on trying to get a ride in on Friday. I'm headed back to Missouri for a late season bowhunt on the 26th, think i'll just get my stuff ready for that and worry about riding when I get home.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Trail report from Grayling tonight, Keith is a groomer driver that gives honest reports. 2" panned base with 5"-7" more coming, if they get the usual holiday wk. end traffic get there early I don`t think it will last long. Mike


*Greetings Sledders,*


*Very quick update. I've been doing lots of things with snow today and I'm tired, sore, and hungry. Grouchy probably figures in there as well but that's not important.*


*We got 6+" of the type of snow that groomers dream about today and we started the base building process which is panning. It also means that if you start off with 6" you cannot report that you have a 6" base as this is physically impossible. I figure that after this squishing process is over you may have two inches at best, However that is the way that we build trails, one layer at a time.*


*Right now I'm calling the trails fair to good, after all this is early season. If we get the 5-7" forecast for tonight than I will upgrade to good with the same caveat, it is early season.*


*If you don't hear from us before the Holiday, have a great one.*


*Ride Often and Please Be Safe,*


*Keith, Sandy and The Girls*


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

SalmonBum said:


> If anywhere gets 16", I'm going. Less than that and its not worth starting my sled. I would just break something.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Same here, gotta wait for more than just a few inches on the ground.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

STG8008 said:


> Same here, gotta wait for more than just a few inches on the ground.


There is no way you would ever catch me riding on snirt, that has a 0% fun factor. It needs to look like below:

















I hear some places got that 16", and it is still snowing. I will be leaving at 2pm thsi afternoon.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Lot of reports are saying the snow is ridable , but alot of trees down .
Their saying it will be tomorrow before they will attempt to go clear them since 0 visibility at times and the wind ... be careful !

We will be in TC on x-mas for the day .. no sleds  
Watching and thinking Grayling for next wknd ... calling for another storm tue wed


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

outside4me said:


> Lot of reports are saying the snow is ridable , but alot of trees down


Where I ride there are always trees in the way


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Man that looks like fun, can't wait to get mine out...


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

STG8008 said:


> Man that looks like fun, can't wait to get mine out...
> 
> View attachment 28553


You ride out west? looks like a Co sticker on that hood.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Not yet, just bought it a few months ago, guy i got it from rode out west.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wanted something to play off trail with, getting bored riding trails all the time and my Firecat with the 13.5'' track SUCKS off trail..


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

STG8008 said:


> Wanted something to play off trail with, getting bored riding trails all the time and my Firecat with the 13.5'' track SUCKS off trail..


Cool, I ride out in Steamboat. Been playing out there since 08. I kept a sled right out there and just fly out every othere weekend, but my budy out there hurt is back and can't ride this yr so I sold my 2011 summit last month. I still have access to sleds out there, so will go a few times this yr. Next yr I will buy a new XM with a Turbo.

I have a XP gade here in MI, but its all set up. 36" front end, 1.75" challenger  Trail riding sucks .

Make sure to put scratchers on that sled. The tall lugs will keep you off snow when on the trail (when you need to be on it to get out of town) and will make the sled run hot. I need them just for my 137 here. We even ahve them on our sleds out west.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

FYI we've got about 2 feet of fresh snow here in southern Marquette Co!


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

SalmonBum said:


> Cool, I ride out in Steamboat. Been playing out there since 08. I kept a sled right out there and just fly out every othere weekend, but my budy out there hurt is back and can't ride this yr so I sold my 2011 summit last month. I still have access to sleds out there, so will go a few times this yr. Next yr I will buy a new XM with a Turbo.
> 
> I have a XP gade here in MI, but its all set up. 36" front end, 1.75" challenger  Trail riding sucks .
> 
> Make sure to put scratchers on that sled. The tall lugs will keep you off snow when on the trail (when you need to be on it to get out of town) and will make the sled run hot. I need them just for my 137 here. We even ahve them on our sleds out west.


Ya i need to get a set of scratchers, sled currently has a 2.5" Challenger Extreme under it, not too trail friendly, :lol:

What turbo you gonna go with Aerocharger or Boondocker? Seen some good reviews on the Aerocharger on Dootalk.


----------

